# If you put a Zebra on a Cremello...



## Miss Neigh (Jul 15, 2007)

i think the dilution gene would work the same so single dilute with the zebra stripes.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

Zorse?? Wow look at that! Never seen one of those! I want one!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm you love zorses and i about had myself one. the local rescue used their huge zebra stud on poneys and donkeys to get zorses and zonkeys. and i asked about a full grown horse and they were gonna let me get a breeding for free. however they changed their minds because the zebra stud was quite aggressive and they didn't want to be responsible if he hurt my mare. and i think it'd have been awesome as she's a mustang. with VERY unique coloring.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I think they're cool looking, but I personally wouldn't want one. Zebra's have a different sort of herd mentality than horses do, and they have to be trained differently. I'm not sure how much of that would transfer over to the baby.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> hmm you love zorses and i about had myself one. the local rescue used their huge zebra stud on poneys and donkeys to get zorses and zonkeys. and i asked about a full grown horse and they were gonna let me get a breeding for free. however they changed their minds because the zebra stud was quite aggressive and they didn't want to be responsible if he hurt my mare. and i think it'd have been awesome as she's a mustang. with VERY unique coloring.


Am I reading that correctly? The local "rescue" was breeding? Seems rather counter-productive (to say the least) to be contributing to the very problem they are supposed to be sovling :shock: :?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well they are like a small scale zoo. and they do rescue. but it's not completely Rescue. and the only breed every now and then. kind of glad i didn't go through with it. not sure if i could handle the rough zebra mentality my little foal has enough attitude for me!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I don't believe so - in animals such as donkeys, mules and zebras, the primitive genes seem to take over. This is blatantly true in donkeys and zebras who do not deviate from a certain type of color/pattern, and mostly true in mules that usually come out with the same blandish normal solid color as donkeys.

I've seen several zorse's and I've ONLY ever seen dunnish with stripes - just the primitive color. I HAVE seen pinto zorse's, but again, the colored patches are just the primitive dun color with stripes.

I've yet to see even a chestnu/black/bay zorse, much less palomino/buckskin/smokey black. The one you posted is dun.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

That photo looks photoshopped. Just sayin'!  

I wouldn't want a zorse as a riding horse.... but I would love to have one as a pasture horse(zorse. lol)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not photoshoped. There's a sorse mare for sale in CA with the same coloring, and as MacabreMikolaj said.. All the coloring has been - whatever I don't remember word-for-word. Lol.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol i've seen a palomino zorse before it was at that local zoo thing. was absolutly beautiful. and whats this one? a Fjord zorse? how awesome lol 








i LOVE this one as it has all the markings ontop of either bay or dun. plus it's under saddle









loving this one too









and this zorse is husband safe xD









as for people saying zebras can't be tamed down some here you go. this is a zeba breeding i was looking at not to long ago.
Zebras: For Sale, Breeding, Stud Service, Party Rentals
















4k for a handled and imprinted baby zebra or 25k for the broke to ride anyone can catch and ride mare(???) lol


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

Quixotic, you stated: _"Zebra's have a different sort of herd mentality than horses do, and they have to be trained differently."
______________________________________________________________

I would have to agree with you on this. I dont have the personality or patients that would be needed to work with a Zorse. I think their markings are amazing and they are definatley flashy but when you have been kicked, trampled, bucked off and stomped by as many "projects" as I have been over the years, you tend to focus on the horses that are a little easier to train. LOL!!!! I guess thats what I get for being fearless in my younger days. Boy, if I knew then what I know now........


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> as for people saying zebras can't be tamed down some here you go. this is a zeba breeding i was looking at not to long ago.


It's not that they're unable to be trained, it's that the majority of people don't know how to train them. You really have to understand zebra mentality in order to train them correctly, and most people simply don't have the proper knowledge required to do that. It's a lot different from training a normal horse.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Wasn't there a zorse posted on the for sale boards not all that long ago? I can't remember for sure.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i can't remember who owns one. but there is a girl here who half owned a zorse or maybe it was a zonkey. i can't remember but she owned or half owned one and then they needed to sell it. dangit i wish i could remember who it was!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> yeah i can't remember who owns one. but there is a girl here who half owned a zorse or maybe it was a zonkey. i can't remember but she owned or half owned one and then they needed to sell it. dangit i wish i could remember who it was!!!


Yeah, that's the one...I think maybe it was CheyAut? Gonna go search the sale forums now *lol*


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahaha i think it may be. hmm lol i'm gonna go search as well!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry double post! but i found it and yeah it was cheyaut = ) 
http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/zorse-tx-must-sold-asap-48373/


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah, that's him, he's been moved to her sold page now so she must have found a home for him!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

aww lol at least he found a home though. oh well i'd love to have bought him especially for such a cheap price!! lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

lilkitty - all pictures you posted are just a variation of dun. The first one you posted is not palomino - he is the typical primitive pale coloring you see on Przewalski's horses, and the white coloring in the mane can be typical, much like how you can see buckskins or duns with white in the mane.

Genetics simply aren't the same for primitive strains of the horse family. I can guarantee you he wouldn't test positive for palomino, or at least, not in the way we see it in horses. This is the reason zorses and mules and zedonks are hybrids (also ligers). When crossing into seperate families, the rules change, and nothing "applies" anymore. You're mixing two completely different sets of genetics.

Remember that dun in our horses as just a branch off of the primitive coloring you see on zebras and true wild horses - the dorsel stripe and zebra striping isn't just there for fun, it's because at one point this genetic expression of color survived down the lines into our modern day horses, showing how dominant it can be as a genetic expression. As you can see in the wild mixes, some shading will come through and look like bay or palomino, but that dun expression is so strong coming from a horse that only knows how to be striped :lol: that that's what you'll always get!

I do find the pintos ADORABLE though:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah it could have been just a very pale dun it wasn't close enough for me to get a really good look. as for the fjord cross it was gorgeous! i'd love it as a zorse! and yes! the pinto zorse's are stunning. kind of like the piebald ball pythons that you can get nowadays! lol 

and wow i really didn't know that about all the primative genetics! i guess you do learn soemthing new everyday! = )


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I don't believe so - in animals such as donkeys, mules and zebras, the primitive genes seem to take over. This is blatantly true in donkeys and zebras who do not deviate from a certain type of color/pattern, and mostly true in mules that usually come out with the same blandish normal solid color as donkeys.
> 
> I've seen several zorse's and I've ONLY ever seen dunnish with stripes - just the primitive color. I HAVE seen pinto zorse's, but again, the colored patches are just the primitive dun color with stripes.


My mule didn't come out in the usually blandish normal solid color as donkeys (and actually I'd say most mules are brown duns, where most donkeys are gray duns, so not exactly the same),








Most zorse's I have seen are striped like a zebra, and I don't know that I would call that dun, not sure it's the same as dun in horses. Most I've seen appear to be bay, but w/ zebra stripes. I would say all zorses I've seen have the stripes, but I have pics of one that looks like a regular dun (fjord colored), no zebra stripes.

It is a crap shoot when you mix things like this. But I would love to have a horse w/ zebra stripes! I really love the colors of some zorses. And I like how the stripes continue in the pinto's mane.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Being a color freak, I'd absolutely LOVE to see someone do more research about the color profiles on hybrids. Realistically, you're right, it's absolutely impossible to say and they very probably wouldn't even test positive for normal dun as it's probably a completely different genetic makeup regardless of how similair a color may be to horse color.

I just see dun in general as being a primitive color - it's the variation of color type you see on donkeys, as well as horses like the Przewalski's. Not exactly as on a horse, but the closest you're probably going to get with the zebra barring and dorsel stripe.

Very fascinating either way!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'd also like to point out there is that color of donkeys that is spotted that they breed with horses. and thats probably how you get the more less primiative color.







http://www.myworldfarm.com/DonkeysForSale/Shiloh/ShilohW.jpg
































and then the colorful mules
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2853957263/


----------



## RarityAcres (Dec 14, 2011)

I offer a Zebra stallion at stud, for any of those who have a dream of owning a Zorse or Zonkey. Sometimes offer foals available. My zebra has great striping and conformation. And the prefect temperament for breeding hybrid croses, as he is super quiet. He is truly a rare boy, and currently the only Zebra collecting.. We Ship Cooled semen. For more breeding info you can email me at [email protected]


----------

